
The Fake Americans Russia Created to Influence the Election - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/07/us/politics/russia-facebook-twitter-election.html
======
paulsutter
An even better idea: find a candidate that people like, someone who could beat
the least popular candidate in history. That might work better than endless
excuses about marginally relevant sideshows.

~~~
throwaway5752
Don't you think it would be better to both 1) get better candidates 2) stop
foreign states from successfully interfering in our elections via propaganda
and hacking private systems?

edit - disappointed this got flagged, it's only political because certain
parts of the users turn it into flamewars. Russia intelligence was attributed
as the hackers behind the DNC intrusion by top firms, and is accused of
systematically coordinated the timing of damaging info with Wikipedia, the
Trump campaign, and networks of social bots to successfully flip the election.
Then Trump damaged NATO alliances and softened his part's platform on
Ukraine/Crimea, among other things. Regrettable that we can't have a mature
conversation about this critical and topical subject.

~~~
pmurT
Do you not recall the number of foreign Hilary supporters pushing on social
media and chat rooms?

~~~
throwaway5752
I don't, post some citations. How's that related to anything I wrote, though?

